# Second fattie on my cookshack



## bradyischamp (May 24, 2009)

1 pound hot jimmy dean sausage log, green onions, 3 chipotle peppers, half anaheim pepper, 1 orange habanero, store bought enchilada sauce, 4 blend mexican cheeses, small chunk of mesquite, dizzy pig rub, wrapped in 4 bacon slices.

i am mexican and i love hot spicy food but this was a tad bit too much. i am here sweating as i eat the whole dang thing. next time ill either not use a habanero or buy regular jimmy dean sausage log instead of hot.

the bacon was only half cooked. i had to unwrap it and finish it off on the stove. next time i will cook it for a few minutes before wrapping.

that being said, these things are delicious no matter what as long as you cook to internal temperature 165


----------



## bradyischamp (May 25, 2009)

dang guys i would think a qview thread would earn at least one reply

maybe taking pictures of my creations is not worth the hassle


----------



## isutroutbum (May 25, 2009)

Nice try. Looks good to me. I'm new and have yet to make a fatty, but sounds tasty . . . and hot! Nice work.

Best,
Trout


----------



## mossymo (May 25, 2009)

bradyischamp
Awesome looking fatty, that had to lengthen the hairs on your chest !!!

With the holiday weekend, replies may be a little slow.

What model CookShack do you have? I noticed you were looking for a Masterbuilt electric just lately?


----------



## bassman (May 25, 2009)

Just pass that hot sucker on over here.  I'll lather it up with some of my hot BBQ sauce and have after it!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Looks good anyway.  I'd eat it.


----------



## bradyischamp (May 25, 2009)

ahh crap you are right mossy. this being a holiday weekend didnt even cross my mind. i was looking at the masterbuilt because i intended to spend at most $200 on an electric smoker.

the more i read about the masterbuilts, the less i wanted one. just too many problems. i wanted something set it and forget it with no problems or having to do any modifications.

after tons of reading i ended up spending around $700 on the cookshack elite with a couple accessories. it has a meat probe which is a big plus to me as well as its made in the usa, not china. i refuse to buy chinese products.


----------



## porked (May 25, 2009)

Your fatty looks delicious to me, I like hot. Nice job, and thanks for the pics.


----------



## the dude abides (May 28, 2009)

Relax brother.  The replys will come.  Lots of people gone doing stuff this past weekend.  I'm just starting to get caught up on my reading and hoping to get through most of it by this coming weekend.

That said...nice looking fattie.  Don't think my gut could handle more than a nibble of it, but it sure looks tasty.

Thanks for the qview!


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 28, 2009)

Tasty looking fatty you have there.  Might have to make that for my father in law.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 28, 2009)

You're right haberano are not for the faint of heart. I was really surprised also with the heat of Jimmy Deans hot sausage myself. But that was one good looking fattie. You ate the whole thing


----------



## mikey (May 28, 2009)

Let's not get ones knickers in a twist. Xlnt lookin' fatty and my hat's off to you for buying American.


----------



## fire it up (May 28, 2009)

Wow brady, that is a nice fattie, love the combo of peppers.
I love heat but after trying a fattie with the hot JD sausage, considering the pepper combo, I would have opted for regular.
That aside it looked great and I have to give you points for adding a habanero.  Such an underrated pepper due to its heat, so many people never get to experience the nice fruity flavor underneath all of the burning.
Great job!


----------

